# Swift - Customer Services



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Customer Services *

There have been some recent changes within our Customer Services which is worth telling you about.

The Swift Technical department now monitor seven different Forums on a regular basis, this is done by Andy, Ash and Mick. As such they are able to answer technical queries and questions. Any specific queries relating to Customer Service, Parts enquiries or Warranty queries raised on the forums are referred to the specialised Customer Services Team which is headed up by Amy. The process of referral and contact to this Team does inevitably take longer and as such responses can take up to 3-4 working days, but we will respond.

For Technical Support queries we can be emailed on [email protected] these are received within the technical department. We aim to respond to each query within 2-3 working days.

We would request that wherever possible our customers in the first instance contact their supplying Dealer regarding any Warranty or Parts enquiries. All parts orders have to be placed through a Swift Group approved dealer. Our Customer Services Department is geared primarily to supporting our dealer network, however if any customer needs to contact us our Customer Services Department is open between 10am and 3pm (Monday to Thursday) and 10am and 12:00pm on Friday on 01482 875740. We will endeavor to respond to all enquires as quickly as possible but sometimes this can take a few days to respond to issues raised.

For any general enquiries we can be contacted on email by [email protected] these are received and distributed internally to the most appropriate department. We aim to respond within 3-4 working days.

Our Handbooks are now available for download on our website http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/ for all models from 2000 season onward. Unfortunately requests for handbooks for older models we do need to charge for from now on to cover the costs.

Details of the nearest approved Swift Group dealer can be found on our website http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/find-a-dealer

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that info Andy, I will add it to my bookmarks so that in the event of needing it I can always find it. 

It is always good to see Swift actively involved in this forum, monitoring and advising whenever possible - IMHO it helps build Swift's reputation and takes the company one step clearly ahead of many others.

Well done.

Dave


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Well done Swiftgroup let us hope that other manfacturers will folow your lead (how about making some rear wheel drive units 8) 8) 8) )


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Great news,you are doing a spendid job.

Les


----------

